# ISO Name & Recipe for an Itallian Egg/Cheese Pastie?



## Magick Minx (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello All

I'm looking for the name of & the recipe if possible for a snack I came across in Italy this year.  It was like a pasty with a light fluffy egg/cheese filling (almost like an omlette inside).  I thought it was called something like a Canneshone (can-e-shown) but can't find it on tinternet!  Can anybody help???

Many Thanks
Minx
x


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

was it savory? or like an Italian ricotta pie (but individual, pasty)?


----------



## Magick Minx (Dec 28, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> was it savory? or like an Italian ricotta pie (but individual, pasty)?


 
Very much a savory & not Ricotta Pie, often eaten at Breakfast & lunch????


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a Calzone. 







One basic egg-cheese calzone is a mixture of ricotta and mozzarella cheeses and egg and other optional stuff ... placed in the dough and baked at 400-F for 15-20 minutes. Some recipes use a fried egg, some use scrambled, some just beat the egg in with the cheeses.

Can you describe the ones you had a little more? There are many calzone recipes online but if you can describe it a little more (texture, flavors, other ingredients) I might be able to help you narrow down the field.


----------



## Magick Minx (Dec 28, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sounds like a Calzone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm well that certainly looks like it but it was a shortcrust pastry and not a bread/pizza dough.

The texture inside was really light & fluffy & very cheesy.  I'm going to attempt some tomorrow, think I will add extra highly whipped egg white.

I thought that maybe this was something common in Itallian cuisine & I was just not looking properly, now I'm wondering if it was something the local baker created using the Calzone theory.

Feeling really hungry now looking at that Calzone!!!!


----------

